# Komamura Sajin's Species?



## Doggy Kruger (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/960409/

Redirected from here. I'd just like to know anyone else's opinion on this.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 25, 2009)

He could be a number of different canines but it's not certain cause I can't find any information stating exactly what he is. It simply explains that he's an anthropomorphic canine. Guess it's up to the individual to say what he is and isn't, there's no right answer till the person who created the character says different.


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 25, 2009)

Hes a dog. Probably a Shiba Inu based off his coloring. It irks me how the top of his muzzle moves when he talks. Bleh.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 25, 2009)

At some point, in the anime, Kenpachi calls him the "Wolf Bastard", but he just looks like a brown fox.  Sure is confusing.

Oh well, no matter what his species is, he's still cute <3


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 25, 2009)

A composite mutt?

But he does look like a dingo.


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 25, 2009)

Doesnt he have a pet dog?


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 25, 2009)

...who? what? i don't even


----------

